# 2016, Waiting on Lambs!



## secuono

Starting a new thread for the 2016 lambs!

For those that do not know, they are Babydoll Southdown sheep. 
The big white one, with clean face and legs, is a registered Cheviot ewe, for wool and meat lambs. 

Lambing starts in March and ends in April. 

There are three breeding groups, eight Babydoll ewes and one Cheviot ewe bred to a Babydoll ram.

I am hoping to be able to keep 2-4 unrelated, RR, ewe lambs this year. One of which, I hope, will be dual registered. 

The flock from earlier today when the snow storm first started.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Excited to follow along


----------



## luvmypets

Oh, so exciting! Can't wait to see what your girlys bring this year!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I love your sign! I saw the person who makes them posting on the sheep for sale group and was tempted to get one and seeing your result is tempting me even more. It might be time to start saving up my pennies 

Hope your girls give you everything you want this year!


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are so fluffy!   Can't wait to see your lambs!


----------



## secuono

Kris is hoping this white stuff goes away soon.


----------



## secuono

The ladies were super duper impatient today. Lined up the hay on the isle at first to calm them down. Lol


----------



## secuono

So...I looked over my breeding program and I may have lambs show up as early as February 27th...
=0
Hoping they don't start dropping until March. Don't need the added stress!


----------



## samssimonsays

Fingers crossed that it all works out the way you want it to!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!
Wishing you a safe and healthy lambing season!


----------



## Latestarter

awe... comeon! Everyone who's waiting wants it to happen SOONER, not later!


----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley has a bit of a swollen hoo-ha and developing a bag. Another is similar, but not as far along, don't know who, as they ran around on me before I could look at her face to see who it was, lol. FW is big, my guess is twins.

Oh, you guys can also start guessing dates or number of lambs. 

Fatty(FW) had twins last year. 
Marsh and Surry are first timers. 
Shelly had singles last year and the year before. 
Peri, Vanilla, Lolla and Chocolate all had a single last year. 
Twinkles is a first timer, too.

FW is the white one on the right.





Lolla, Marshmallow, Periwinkle, Surry, Twinkle-Toes, Shelly, Fat-Wrinkley, Vanilla & Chocolate.


----------



## secuono

Twinkle-Toes was comfy thinking she was still strapped in the head gate.


 

FatWrinkley's hoo-ha. She has some udder.


----------



## secuono

Was giving them their vaccines, so checked them, too. Remembered I will be too busy this weekend to vaccinate.

Lolla- nothing yet
Marshmallow- nothing yet
Periwinkle- slight swelling, no bag
Surry- nothing yet
Twinkle-Toes- nothing yet
Shelly- nothing yet
Fat-Wrinkley- small bag, swelling
Vanilla- slight swelling, no bag
Chocolate- slight swelling, no bag


----------



## mysunwolf

secuono said:


> Twinkle-Toes was comfy thinking she was still strapped in the head gate.
> View attachment 14022
> 
> FatWrinkley's hoo-ha. She has some udder.
> View attachment 14023



Where did you get that head gate? Or did you build it? I would love to have one like it! But my carpentry skills are pretty lacking


----------



## secuono

Found an ad on Craigslist in PA and I asked them to beef it up for my unwilling sheep. 
I can try to find out who it was.


----------



## secuono

mysunwolf said:


> Where did you get that head gate? Or did you build it? I would love to have one like it! But my carpentry skills are pretty lacking



@mysunwolf 


http://fireflyfarmswoodworking.weebly.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## secuono

It's so gross out now, water logged mud and raining all day.


----------



## secuono

Realized that Vanilla looks round today.


----------



## secuono

Oh, sorry, Vanilla is the first white one on the right side in the top picture in my above post.

Actually, she doesn't move in the second pic, so still first white on right.   Shelly's butt is in the way, but I'm going by head locations.


----------



## secuono

Got em to line up! 
Anyone care to guess who is who?


----------



## secuono

Surry


----------



## secuono

Ignoring the mess that is the duck yard....

FatWrinkley, Surry's mom.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

On the middle feeder: Vanilla is second from left, and Chocolate is last?


----------



## Latestarter

I know 2nd from the right is Twinkle Toes


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Hahaha, just noticed that Marshmallow has the same expression in all the pics!


----------



## norseofcourse

Your sheep look so happy!  I'm sure you see individual variations in your sheep, but I would have trouble telling many of them apart.  Well, except for one


----------



## secuono

Lol! Actually, after shearing last spring, I started to have issues telling them apart. 
Now the only two who trip me up are Periwinkle and Chocolate. They have very similar faces, but different bodies, but usually, I only have the faces to go by.


----------



## Goatgirl47

I love your sheep, and especially their fluffiness.  They are beautiful!


----------



## secuono

Twinkle-Toes looks to be quite round. And FatWrinkley keeps doing odd yoga poses...


----------



## secuono

Vanilla sure is round. Can see some kicking in FW.


----------



## secuono

I should be expecting at least 8 Babydoll lambs this spring, may get more, but wouldn't think any more than 11 or so.

I'm starting my search again for what theme to go with this year and then picking out the names. 

Past years, and thus cannot be used again, are- St. Patrick's day related, modern day people names, colors, junk food and snacks. 

I want to eventually do these themes- Periodic table, old style names, USA/Asian comic main character names, plants, old school video game characters, planets.

Anyone have any other theme suggestions?


Here's what I have so far, but still adding more. 
Periodic table/science related- hydro, alumi, nitro, yttrium, radon.
Old style names- Eloise, Earl, Welton, Michaelis, Carlton.
USA/Asian comic main character names- Kirito, Kyo, Yato, Kaneki, Goku, Spike.
Plants(trees and flowers)- Willow, Chamomile, Chicory, Lilac, Alder, Buttercup, Ivy, Silverbell, Dahlia, Daisy, Jasmine, Wisteria, Tulip, Poppy.
Old school video game characters- Sonic, Zelda, Link, Mario, Peach, Kirby, Luigi, Yoshi.
Planets- Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, Pluto.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Christmas


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

names from favorite book/tv/movie/series


----------



## purplequeenvt

We've been doing name themes for 16 years. We've done Lord of the Rings, sports cars, country singers, Greek and Roman gods and goddesses, favorite movie characters, musical instruments, and many others. Our most recent (and longest lasting) theme is the periodic table. We are going into year 3 with it and we are up to Tellurium.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Yea, it had snowed again. 
FatWrinkley is my bet for first lamber. 
They are sucking down hay faster than I can put it out for them! 
Worse yet, wind tore my hay tent and then snow piled on my bales!  =0
Found several broken tree branches this morning. 
2 aquarium filters broke.
I'm on a downward luck spiral. Really hope lambing season will be the upward spiral!!


----------



## secuono

Actually, even if lambing season isn't the best, I just want the newbee dog to do well and not fail. That would be horrid! 
He's been great with everything since I got him, no real set backs at all. Makes me weary.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, he's cute!! What type of dog is he?


----------



## secuono

LGD, pure Great Pyrenees.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, cute! I've got a Great Pyr mix!  What's his name?


----------



## secuono

I have the male and then a female that is half GP and half Maremma.


----------



## secuono

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, cute! I've got a Great Pyr mix!  What's his name?



His and her names are Paśnik & Śnieżka. Which would translate to Pasture & Snow-Princess. 
I'm Polish, so the miniature horses also have names in Polish, Słodka & Kasia. My gelding came with a name.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cool!


----------



## secuono

I've kept in contact with the buyer of CC and Blanka. CC is huge! Looking more like a goat with triplets than a sheep! I'm excited to see what she has, being as wide as she is!


----------



## Latestarter

Holy moley! She looks huge! Do those breed sheep have trips?


----------



## secuono

Rarely, yes. CC had triplets for me back in 2012.


----------



## Latestarter

wow... maybe she's holding to form and is going to do trips once again? Do any of your girls look that large? Any chance you'll have a trips delivery? Is that a good thing, or do the lambs end up small and weak?


----------



## secuono

Hmm, I remember them arguing over milk, but they were pretty equal in size growing up. 
I don't think any of mine will have triplets. Singles are most common and twins can be a little rare depending on family lines.


----------



## secuono

Blanka, one of 2 I sold in the fall, just had twin ewes!

 

Ughh. I hope mine twin, have lots of ewes and all have them soon!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awwww she's too cute! 

You shouldn't have sold Blanka.  (Just joking)   Hopefully you will get some ewes soon. 

You probably already said this - and if you did, my apologies - but when are you expecting your first lambs?


----------



## secuono

Goatgirl47 said:


> Awwww she's too cute!
> 
> You shouldn't have sold Blanka.  (Just joking)   Hopefully you will get some ewes soon.
> 
> You probably already said this - and if you did, my apologies - but when are you expecting your first lambs?



Hahaha, you don't know how many times I've thought that! For either of them! Ah well. Maybe she will have an ewe lamb for sale for me to buy.

27th! So in 2 days is the soonest! And that one would be FatWrinkley! Her bag is full, so she may actually have them soon. I marked my program on my pc when I happened to witness Twinkie breeding her one afternoon.


----------



## secuono

I wanted to retire them and keep them as pets, but DH said to breed them or sell them only...
=/


----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley's udder is really full. Can't wait for lambs to arrive!


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## secuono

Been outside since 11am, just got back into the house! So much to do and it was such a wonderful day today!!

Should be obvious which is FW! Haha.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Also started on getting the lambing jugs together. Need to add more wood boards, then secure them. 
Gotta find a way to store the pallets when not needed...I always end up using them for something else and need to get new ones every year...


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, you weren't kidding when you said FW had a full udder... She's huge! Thanks for sharing all the pics. Your sheep really look good!


----------



## secuono

Just a funny picture of FatWrinkley and Surry soon after I got them last year.


----------



## secuono

FW's hooha is looking like she's real close!
I believe lolla has a small udder going. 
Been so warm the last few days...hope FW doesn't have them when the weather changes...


----------



## secuono

FW was a little restless earlier today,bit away from others. Eventually, found her in the barn alone on a cold day. Dogs acting normal. She got up when she spotted me and then ran out with the others for some grains. 
So she's close, can't wait! Just hope I'm here to dry them! It will be freezing at night for a few days and cold days with wind.


----------



## secuono

Dogs were MIA from the backyard last night. Can you guess why??


----------



## samssimonsays

FW had her lambs?!


----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley had twin off-white ram lambs early this morning!!!!
And the young LGD did great with his first lambing experience!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Arg! I still didn't pick out a name theme!!


----------



## animalmom

Too dog gone cute!  Love that boy's smile.  If I lived in a perfect world he would NEED to live with me.  Enjoy those boys; they are adorable.


----------



## Latestarter

So true! Who would have known a few hour old ram lamb could smile like that? And FW delivered along the line of her name with truly wrinkly lambs! Planned room for expansion and growth no doubt  Congrats! And your LGD looks like he's doting on them too! Looks like he's becoming bonded real well!


----------



## Ferguson K

They're such cuties!!!


----------



## secuono

Why, yes, I did put them in sweaters!


----------



## samssimonsays

thEY ARE SO STINKING CUTE! cONGRATS!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oops, That shouldn't have been in caps...


----------



## samssimonsays

Call the one smiling, Smiles. Name them emotions and gestures this year just because of him


----------



## Latestarter

Samantha drawz said:


> thEY ARE SO STINKING CUTE! cONGRATS!!!



Ummm just so's ya know, on all of your posts, there's an "Edit, Delete, Report" selection at the bottom... You CAN select to edit any post and go back and make corrections... I tend to use the "Edit" button more than the "Post Reply" button...


----------



## secuono

Put them in the barn a little early. One was always sleeping when mom would wander off and he would end up over 700ft away.
It also just started snowing! =0
Oh, both are RR and the sire is sweet Twinkie. 

I'm going to guess Lolla is next, seems like her hooha is a little swollen today. She had a small, camouflaged udder last year, looks like she will have one like that this year, too. Hope she has an ewe this time!


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are both so handsome! I REALLY want that smiling one.  Or are they both smiling? 

Waitin' on Lolla now....


----------



## secuono

The one with the more white on the legs really likes to smile a lot!


----------



## Goatgirl47

I'm in love.... His legs are so fluffy compared to the rest of him (well, except for his head and face)!


----------



## secuono

They come into the world as tiny grandpas! ♡


----------



## Latestarter

OMG that is so funny... I've been thinking for days how to say in a nice way that they all look like old people with each having its own unique characteristic! even the newborns. It's like they're reincarnated grandparents with deep thoughts going on back behind those eyes.


----------



## secuono

Went out with DH to check on momma and lambs.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Ummm just so's ya know, on all of your posts, there's an "Edit, Delete, Report" selection at the bottom... You CAN select to edit any post and go back and make corrections... I tend to use the "Edit" button more than the "Post Reply" button...


Seriously?  where the heck have I been... Thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh my! they are making my heart grow they are so darn cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congratulations!! I love that pic where FW is smiling!


----------



## goatgurl

congrats!!  way to cute.  smiley burnette is especially adorable.  his brother is just more serious about life.


----------



## secuono

Rolled the round bale out to the horses. Sheep are too picky and while rolled, they don't approve...lol
Then there was a green carpet, 100% sheep approved! Who needs a red carpet when you can have a delicious green carpet?

Anyway, after that, I let momma and boys out. They are better bonded to mom now. But clearly, momma isn't doing the best job at butt cleaning! No problem! LGDs looooove butt cleaning duty! Hahaha.


----------



## secuono




----------



## samssimonsays

I love your pictures. Seriously adorable and beautiful at the same time


----------



## secuono

Decided to use my long lens to catch them in a more natural state today. They met the big boys.


----------



## animalmom

Well, you know, everyone needs to have a job of their own.  Some go for lofty ideals, some are butt cleaners, but all are necessary and desired.

Beautiful pictures, thanks so very much for sharing.  Good thing I don't live near you as you'd be calling the cops for me nabbing that smiling boy. (Geez  just joking about the larceny part.)


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Gosh, from the look of things, you could possibly stop feeding the dogs... They each have mobile pellet dispensers that they seem to enjoy feeding from


----------



## secuono

Sorry, one of the pics before had a head cropped off.


----------



## L J

adorable!


----------



## secuono

While waiting on Lolla, who seems to be even closer to lambing, here are a couple pictures of what I couldn't resist earlier....Don't tell DH.
I'm hoping at least 2 or 3 are girls, as I am down to two adults.


----------



## secuono

Went to sleep at 1:50am. Heard an ewe, odd sound, couldn't tell who it was. 
Woke up at 3:20 to a lamb calling. Sounded odd, went down and saw TT by the pond. Then heard the lamb again, looked around and eventually noticed a black lamb by TT. Couldn't be her's,  could it??
It was!
Ran around headless gathering items and then lead TT and the lamb into the barn. I had let FW and her boys out to sleep with the flock. 
Dried the lamb best I could, but it's an odd covering on newborns, can't easily get it off and dried. 2 towels later and a ton of nursing and I left them alone.
Hope further things go well.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats again. Confirmed single or might there be another?


----------



## norseofcourse

Awwww - congrats!  I thought Cheviots were always white?  Or is the lamb a cross?


----------



## secuono

Babydoll /Cheviot cross. Single.
I've seen black mini cheviots, but idk if reg cheviots come in other colors. She does have spots on her ears and tongue, almost called her dice or snake-eyes because of her ear spots. Never noticed the tongue spots until recently. 
She keeps dancing around while chatting to her lamb, living up to her name, lol.
You can see the spots in these pics.
Heavy lamb, it surprised me last night, lol, at least compared to the Babydolls.


----------



## secuono

Finally got a picture with her! 



 


Llama or sheep? Hmmm...lol
My mother calls her the ugly goat....Poor TT.


----------



## secuono

Oh, Billy is the sire of TT's lamb.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The lamb is absolutely adorable. Afraid that she might have excessive cuteness, LOL.


----------



## Latestarter

Llama or sheep? I was thinking/leaning to Kangaroo!  The pictures of Dice with Twinkle Toes and that lamb looks big (large at birth), but when pictured with the baby dolls, Dice looks HUGE! On a side note... I don't think TT is "ugly", I actually think she has a pretty face. Thanks again for all the pics!


----------



## secuono

All three lambs got their tails banded and the rams got their ear tags. 
The mix lamb was supposed to be a dinner lamb, but IDK if I can go through with it. So for now, she'll stay tagless. I might be able to find a fiber home for her in time, hah. She's got a really cute face, will try to get a closeup picture tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Finally decided on the Name Theme for 2016 Lambs, 90's Video Game Characters!   

Names will be chosen from the list below.

GoldenEye007; James-Bond & Natalya.
Legend of Zelda; Zelda, Link, Kotake & Koume.
Mario Bros; Mario, Luigi, Yoshi, Peach & Rosalina.
Sonic the Hedgehog; Sonic, Robotnik & Shadow.
Final Fantasy VII; Cloud, Tifa & Sephiroth.


The twin rams are Mario & Luigi.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the new lamb!! I agree with Latestarter, TT's not ugly!


----------



## secuono

Mother just saw a picture of TT's lamb. "Oh no, it looks just like mom." hahaha.
 I think they're adorable.


----------



## secuono

Blanka had twins, boy and a girl. She was so wide! Haha, but only twins, I guess she wanted to mess with her new owner's head.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Warm out today. Lots of sleepy pics.


----------



## samssimonsays

View attachment 15235[/QUOTE]
this last one is ADORABLE!!! not that they all aren't but


----------



## goatgurl

tell your mom that the vote here is that TT is a beautiful girl.  I love her face!  congrats on all the new babies.  each and every one is adorable.


----------



## secuono

So warm out.


----------



## secuono

She's got to be next! Lolla that is. Seems lamb as dropped and all that...but maybe someone else will surprise me before then again....lol.


----------



## secuono

Nothing yet. Just checked them at 11:20pm. So warm out, love it!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## secuono

Still nice and warm out, but no new lambs yet. 
Pic from this morning's feeding. 



 

Picture from yesterday.
Ah, sorry, had to do it! He just really looked skeptical and totally not impressed with me.


----------



## samssimonsays

I LOVE skeptical lamb!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

and that piece of hay coming out of his mouth - priceless!


----------



## goatgurl

how precious!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Why yes, I failed and got 2 more ducklings.


----------



## promiseacres

ducks


----------



## secuono

Still no new lambs, but Mario got a new home today. 
Very rarely, I'll accept a bottle lamb sale. Mom has to reject the lamb or twins need to of been born. 
FW objected, but she's settled down and is back grazing.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Wait, is Mario the smiling lamb?  Anyway, glad you found him a new home!


----------



## secuono

Mario has darker legs.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Oh, okay (you told me that before, and I guess I forgot ). Thank you!


----------



## Goatgirl47

What's to become of Luigi?


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on your bottle lamb sale. One less you have to worry about. I'm sure the new owner is very pleased as well.


----------



## secuono

Goatgirl47 said:


> What's to become of Luigi?



Don't know yet. He might sell registered, unreg ram or as a wether. But he won't be leaving until at least 8wks old. Rams/wethers are harder to place than ewes.


----------



## secuono

WHOOO! New lamb born!
And again, still wasn't Lolla, hahaha. 

Periwinkle had an RR ewe lamb at 7:30! ♡♡♡


----------



## Latestarter

wow... he looks solid black. Congrats on another success!


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> wow... he looks solid black. Congrats on another success!



She is solid black.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Oops... sorry... "SHE"... for some reason I read ram lamb... Gotta get my eyes (and mind) checked apparently.

Great video. Thanks for sharing. GOOD DOG!


----------



## secuono

Went out to check on her, named her Tifa.
She was dry, so I put on her sweater. Drank some milk and went back to napping. ♡
I love Babydoll lambs!!

Ohh, this is so tricky!



 
Look maa, I'm up!


 
Hellooo!


 
That was tiring!  Zzzz


 
Can she come out to play yet??


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle had no interest in taking her baby out to meet the others. Probably a good thing, since it's now raining. 
Tifa is such a cutie. ♡


----------



## Latestarter

Oh look! You two color match! It's like shades of future wool!


----------



## secuono

Haha, I'm wearing a blue shirt under the sweater as well. 

Hoping today's rain makes the grass grow, grow, grow!!


----------



## secuono

Took about 15min for them to venture out and to the rest of the flock. Tifa found everything super interesting and Periwinkle was spazing out over her lamb not following foot for foot, lol.


----------



## Goatgirl47

So cute...Congratulations!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Gah!! No, no touchy!


----------



## secuono

Did some halter, patience, posing training, they were not happy with it, lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute. Good job!!!


----------



## secuono

I don't grain lambs, so this is a huge uphill battle. =0


----------



## secuono

Ugh, I've been wrong so many times this year, but she really does look close today, I swear!!
Lol
But we'll see...
Talking about Lolla, lovely loving Lolla. ♡


----------



## Latestarter

Here's hoping she proves you right!


----------



## secuono

Horrible video still from my phone in the dark in motion. But obvious she's swollen and seems close.


----------



## secuono

Much larger udder now, but no Lolla lamb yet. Vanilla looks more round than last week, lopsided, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

That's it. I am soooo done guessing when Lolla will lamb! Lol

Vanilla just had her lambs! Twin rams. I really hope everyone else has ewes...What am I going to do with all these boys??  =0


----------



## purplequeenvt

Gosh. That black boy has quite the eyebrows!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Gave Cloud some formula to fill him up for the night. Will go back out later to feed him again. His brother, JamesBond, is larger and took longer to be born, which meant that little Cloud was left in a corner for awhile and is a little behind now. 
But they've got their sweaters on, bellies full and ready for their first night in the big mean world!


 

 

 


And I may have a buyer for the mix ewe.


----------



## secuono

Raining today, ick...

This is mah llamaaa face!!!





Ughmmm, Marshmallow...are you a Highland cow or a sheep?


 


Greedy sheep just finished their food, now they want the gelding's share, too! The hogs!!


 


Here, you have a visual of how I feel about waiting for Lolla's baby to come.
Ugghhh, still nothin, mah. Better bet on another!
Whatever you guys, I can cook this baby for as long as I want! So  >=P


----------



## secuono




----------



## Heather0010

secuono said:


> View attachment 15465 View attachment 15466 View attachment 15467 View attachment 15468 View attachment 15469 View attachment 15470


Beautiful pictures!   Thanks for sharing!  I am new to babydolls and this forum.  Wondering if I could pick your brain a little?   We had our first lambs born a few days ago.  How soon should a lamb be castrated?   Trying to get a handle on the scrapie testing to decide which route to go with him.  Also, is 500 units of tetanus antitoxin sufficient to give for banding tails?  Thanks so much!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Heather0010 said:


> Beautiful pictures!   Thanks for sharing!  I am new to babydolls and this forum.  Wondering if I could pick your brain a little?   We had our first lambs born a few days ago.  How soon should a lamb be castrated?   Trying to get a handle on the scrapie testing to decide which route to go with him.  Also, is 500 units of tetanus antitoxin sufficient to give for banding tails?  Thanks so much!



I use the 1,500 units single dose, you use all of it, no measuring required. 
If the mom had her yearly booster 4wks before lambing, I don't bother with the TA shot. 

You can castrate as soon as you can find both testicles or as late as 3-5mo.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Heather0010  from the front range in Colorado. Welcome to BYH!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Lolla _finally_ had her lamb, Natalya! But she's being a turdbucket about accepting her.  =/
Hopefully in a day or so of holding her, she'll take her back. She did fine with her last year's lamb.


----------



## samssimonsays

YAY!!! She is adorable! I have a soft spot for the black coloring I think!


----------



## secuono

Lolla is still shoving her off, hoping come morning, she is fine, if not, I think I'll cave and bring Natalya into the house to be a bottle baby. Whoch then means now way will I be able to sell her! 
Natalya sure is squiggly, just can't get a clear picture!


----------



## Latestarter

I'd be smacking Lolla silly!  Foolish sheep momma...   Although you don't have a black sheep right now, so keeping one would add color to your flock...


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> I'd be smacking Lolla silly!  Foolish sheep momma...   Although you don't have a black sheep right now, so keeping one would add color to your flock...



I have 3 black ewes and 2 black rams. They fade to brown if not coated.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhh I know you have black babies, just couldn't recollect seeing any black adults... I didn't realize they fade to brown. That's kinda a shame...


----------



## secuono

Based on the blur, you can see she was shooing her off. Bad, bad Lolla!


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope she accepts her soon.


----------



## secuono

Shelly had a big black ram just now. IDK if she has another or not yet, going back out with a clean towel now. Got it on video and will link it when it's done uploading.
Year of the ram it seems. =/


----------



## secuono

Looks like it's just a single. He has 2 tiny white spots in his head, I kn9w 1 spot under 4in is acceptable, but idk about 2.

Lolla is still an arse to her baby....I wonder if I can keep them locked up and go out to hold mom 6-8 times a day and that will be okay for a week or so. Lolla needs to gain weight, so she'll be locked up anyway. Noticed she was thin 6wks ago, but didn't want to drug her and stuff her with food until after lambing.


----------



## secuono

The ram lamb.


----------



## secuono

Face scritches are a lambs second fav thing.
Little Natalya.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awwwww! Congrats, they're adorable! 

Hoping Lolla will start letting Natalya nurse on her freely.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

could you try grafting Natalya to the ewe with the ram lamb? If her mom isn't accepting her it couldn't hurt I would think. 

darn if I was going to be traveling down that way I would take that little ram with the spots. cutie.


----------



## secuono

Decided to name the ram lamb Shadow, from Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## secuono

ohiogoatgirl said:


> could you try grafting Natalya to the ewe with the ram lamb? If her mom isn't accepting her it couldn't hurt I would think.
> 
> darn if I was going to be traveling down that way I would take that little ram with the spots. cutie.



I tried that before, the moms are so nasty to lambs that aren't their own...   Much stronger shoving and ramming...


----------



## secuono

Three here are the ones we are now waiting on. Latest possible due date is May 7th. Marshmallow, Chocolate & Surry.


----------



## secuono

Videos are still uploading. Seems like I have to keep the laptop up and in use for the upload to keep going...
Here's the first one, there's 2 vids.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Sold the mix ewe and JamesBond.


----------



## secuono

3 ewes left, which means 2 ewe lambs have been born thus far and 5 rams!  =/
I don't think Surry is bred, she seems to be a slacker in growth. Chocolate seems like her belly has dropped some, both her and Marshmallow have an udder developing. 

Lolla is still refusing her lamb. I've decided to keep Lolla locked up for a few weeks to fatten her back up. In that time, her lamb can continue to stay with her and I'll just hold Lolla several times a day so Natalya can drink. 

Chiropractor is coming to work on the gelding and we are sanding the horse trailer in between waiting for her. So probably no pics today of sheep.


----------



## Latestarter

It's so cute/relaxing to see those little lambs laying in the sunny fields sleeping peacefully. I'm tellin ya... I should have such a hard life! Sorry Lolla is being so uncooperative. Is she an FF or has she lambed before? If she proves out to be a bad mother, what will you do with her?


----------



## secuono

She had a ram last year and raised him. So I don't relly know why she decided she didn't want her lamb this year...

I let her out and Shelly. Lolla called for her lamb, rarely, but didn't really look for her nor did she let her nurse. Lamb followed the dogs instead and needed rescue while I was stuck on the trailer roof. DH went to find her and put her next to Lolla. She follows mom sometimes, but they don't have a strong bond and you can really see that when watching them.

Guess I lied, got sheep pics! Whoo!  Lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Chocolate had a black ewe lamb!!

And Natalya snuck in milk and Chocolate didn't shove her off. So I decided to try and graft her on. Time will tell if it works or not. 

Got her lamb's birth on video, no assistance, will post it soon.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Darn....as soon as she came out of her birthing trance, she knew which one was hers.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## secuono

Ah well.
Settled in for the night, decided to name her Rosalina.


----------



## secuono

Working on getting two black 2yr twinning ewes in June! No pics of them until I go get them.


----------



## secuono

Slight progress today, Lolla let Natalya nurse while she ate!


----------



## secuono

Tosalina & Shadow


----------



## secuono

What a whirlwind of a year!
All currently born lambs are now sold, most are rams and 3 of them just got a new home, together!  
So awesome that the boys found great homes so easily! 

And I caved, here are pictures the breeder sent me of the two new ladies!
Also, I'm so slow! I forgot to ask for their names. =0 
They are 18-20in or so. So double the "little ladies" for these gals! Lolla won't be the only shorty around!


----------



## secuono

Their names are Addie & Emmie.


----------



## secuono

Ugh, clearly I can't even copy numbers down right!  =/

Rams were removed on November 30th. So the very latest date for a lamb to arrive is May 7th. 
...unless I'm having yet another brainfart...lol


----------



## Baymule

Your lambs have kissable faces. I just love their expressions!


----------



## secuono

They're faces are exceptionally soft, perfect for kissing!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Hmmmm coulda sworn a saw a wiener pig sneak in an appearance there...


----------



## Baymule

Pigs like to photo bomb!


----------



## secuono

I can't keep her in and I can't for the life of me figure out how she's getting out! Must be climbing, as everything else is covered!  It drives me batty! 
She won't go back into the pen on her own, so I have to chase her down every single day and carry a screaming hog back into the pen just to feed her!
She won't escape while I'm watching, she just snuggles with the other pig all innocently and waits for me to vanish for awhile.


----------



## secuono

Here she is the other week just strolling through like she owns the place.


----------



## secuono

Suddenly quite cold and had to add hot wire to the pig pen and then run off for some groceries, so didn't get many pics.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Shearer scheduled for the 24th! Will soon have nekkid sheeps!  =0
Lol


----------



## secuono

Rams, sweet boys.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Gosh, the best leaves are always juuuuuuust out of reach!


----------



## secuono

Started to rain on me as I got Chocolate's and her lamb, Rosalina's pictures. lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Ferguson K

Lambs are adorable.


----------



## Ferguson K

Lambs are adorable.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## secuono

Marshmallow seemed round and a bit swollen, could just be wishful thinking, lol. 

Anyone find sheep farts funny? Marsh will sneeze and fart at the same time, I can't help but laugh.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

All animal farts are funny, lol.  My favorite is a horse running and bucking across the pasture letting go a fart with every kick!  

I'm easily amused...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Have a few more of racing, jumping and kicking lambs, but need to edit them first. Will add some cellphone pics later, too.


----------



## Latestarter

Potential pic of the week material?  The lamb saying "Will someone tell those two to get a room?"


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Marshmallow has a good sized udder!


----------



## animalmom

I'm really enjoying all the pictures.  Please keep it up!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I'm attempting lamb creep feeding, to see if it makes them any more friendly. But first, I have to magically make it dog proof...super hard to do....Lambs ignore the feed when I hold some out, so who knows if this will work at all, lol.
8in was too wide, dogs got through. Trying 6in this time. This is also why the ducks cannot free range when the sheep are in that yard, dogs will get in and eat all the eggs...


----------



## secuono

Tifa is careful to pick out her favorite pieces. Put Shadow and Rosalina in there, they were less enthused and not amused.


----------



## secuono

Took some size reference pics for someone, going to post them here, too. I'm 5'7-8.


----------



## secuono

I caught Cloud eating from the creep feed area!    No body likes the sheep pellets, they pick around to get the oats and such.
Tifa thought about going in when Cloud left, but then her mom called her.


----------



## secuono

I was adding a tarp to the creep area and Cloud ran in after I refilled the bin. He watched me between bites, while I put up the tarp.  Hopefully that is a sign that it's working to make them more friendly.


----------



## secuono

Shearing day is tomorrow!
Set up an area by the house. Will move the ladies in tomorrow around noon, then lead the rams to the adjoining yard. Once the shearers arrive, I'll lead the rams over first, then lead them back out. Then have the ewes go into the wide end, close it off and then press them against the fenceline so they are lined up one by one. Should be able to pull out one at a time then and have DH scooch up the others as we go. Ladies will be let out back into that yard to their waiting lambs.
DH will be home this year to, hopefully, help. And I'm hoping to be able to trim feet before the shearers come and then do vaccines afterwards.
Hopefully the picture makes sense, will be the first time I try a squeeze shoot.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Lolla and Vanilla getting treats.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like it might be getting warm there. If so, I imagine they'll be real happy to offload those wool coats. Waiting for pics of the production line in progress


----------



## secuono

The wood is for the shearer to stand and work the sheep.


----------



## secuono

Working on making friends with the lambs and Surry.

Treats have really made most extra willing to come see me. 
Shelly doesn't care for treats, she's a snob...lol.


Surry


 

 

Tifa


 

 

 

Mix ewe, she actually froze when she noticed me surrounded by the ewes and lambs, she didn't know what to do, lol.
JamesBond is the one walking by.

 
Rosalina was arguing with the fence because....why not?




Luigi


----------



## secuono

JamesBond attempting to make friends


----------



## secuono

Ooooh, what a headache I have now!  X_X
Anyway, sheep are officially naked, but I still need to go back out for their shots, trims, heights and deworming. I don't wanna go...lol


----------



## Ferguson K

Looks like plenty to do!


----------



## secuono

Ugh, I'm so dead. IDK how pros do it. I hurt all over. Rams didn't get feet trimming today, too tired.

Marshmallow's udder. 
I felt a teeny tiny something of an udder on Surry!  =0   But that's odd, since May is the last possible time to lamb...Maybe I just felt odd bit of fat??  Only time will tell!


----------



## secuono

Some stood okay, others spazed out and look a little off. Picture doesn't represent height, I'll post actual height with each picture. Feet not trimmed until after each had their picture taken.

Rams, L-R- Twinkie 24, Billy 24 & Kris 23.


----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley 23"




Marshmallow 21"


----------



## secuono

Vanilla 22"
Only one who needed to gain a little weight, but it looks like you can't tell with a picture.


 

Twinkle-Toes 28"
Thought she was 29, but tye wool made it hard to get an accurate number.


----------



## secuono

Lolla 21"


 

Shelly 21.5"


----------



## secuono

Chocolate 22"



Periwinkle 21"






Oh crap, just realized I missed taking Surry's picture....or accidentally deleted it.... 
Surry is 19.5"


----------



## secuono

Marshmallow had a black ram lamb sometime today....   =/
She had him in the barn, seems like she didn't want him and he wandered out to the horse pasture where the dogs were because the puppy doesn't understand the sheep are the same even though they are naked now. =/    So the dogs were watching the lamb and barking aggressively at the horses. Heard that and some odd noise, so stopped sorting wool and went out to investigate. 

She's now in the headgate, hoping she'll take him back or I'll be searching for someone who wants a bottle baby. Surry is oddly watching her. All the ewes answer the lamb's calls, but none want him. 

Last year the same thing happened, I mean about a sheep lambing the next morning after shearing. Since it happened again this year, I think I'll lock up all ewes who are still pregnant after shearing from now on!


----------



## norseofcourse

Awww, congrats on the lamb - hope Marshmallow accepts him.


----------



## secuono

Let her out for a few minutes, she wasn't pleased that te lamb followed her. So after she stretched her legs some, back she went. I'll check on them again in a couple hours. She's young and my pallets are short, so she could jump out and leave him. Will see if I have any taller pallets so she can be loose with him longer tomorrow.
He's tiny, couldn't find a coat small enough. But it fit just enough not to trip him.
I'll name him Sonic.


----------



## secuono

She stood for about 10 seconds before she realized he was there and shoved him away. Starting him on a bottle today.


----------



## secuono

She spent most of today free in the pen. She's not shoving him much, but not letting him nurse unless I hold her. 
So started Sonic on a bottle earlier today. Tail banded and wethered, in another day or so, he'll be, hopefully, ready to go. 



 


And since I've never seen an ewe lay down while in a gate...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gosh those are some little sheep! I didn't realize how small they are. What is the average weight of a mature ewe? 

Congrats on all those lambs! They are adorable.


----------



## luvmypets

What cuties, hope marshmallow accepts her lamb


----------



## secuono

That's a good question, I don't have a livestock scale, so hard to tell. I could probably pick up the shorter ewes and stand on my bathroom scale to get their weights, but the others would have to be easily 100# and too squiggly to pick up. 

Websites say 70 to 150 pounds for adults. But the 70 has to be for the extra tiny ones, since my 7-8mo wethers can be 50-70 pounds and they still grow another 2-4 inches.


----------



## secuono

When she's distracted with fresh hay or grain, she lets him nurse. She's not beating him up, so letting him stay with her and I hop in to bottle feed him and feed mom so he can eats from her some, too.
He sucks down formula like an elephant! 
He even tried to eat some hay.


----------



## secuono

I'll have to get pictures with the flock now that they are nakie, since they "shrink" anywhere from 1-4 inches. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Raining the next 2 weeks, so here'ssome sucky pics. Cold, clamy, wet and generally gross outside.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Rams had little interest in the hay cubes... =/  lol
Twinkie wanted loving. Kris was unsure. Billy tried the treats a couple times, hoping I had something better each time.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Shadow after I pulled him out of the fence he got stuck in yesterday...lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I hate weaning on property. 
Lambs turn into flying goat-sheep and get out. Can never figure out how, of course.


----------



## secuono

Caught the 2 escapees and then we did some lead training.
Shadow likes his ears scratched and did okay with leading. Quickly stood nicely with a very loose lead.

Cloud flipped out, but eventually chilled out a bit to lay down and chew cud, he wasn't keen on being touched and slower with giving to pressure of the lead.

Luigi flat out had a meltdown, he'll need the most work. Never quite relaxed, but did give a little to the lead, just a wee bit.

Shadow went to each brother for moral support. Cloud appreciated it, Luigi, not so much.


"It's okay, bro. Look, she didn't eat me!"


----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

Seems there's always one who feels the need to stand in the food to hold the bucket down.


----------



## secuono

Oops, forgot to say, 7th was the final day. So lambing season is officially over for 2016!

We have several new ewes and one new ram, that I've managed to keep secret, huge feat for me, and 2 more ewes coming next month!


----------



## secuono

To tie you guys over before I get the sheep pictures up, here are my LGDs dealing with a black snake today.
Had to shoo him off for the dogs.


----------



## Latestarter

Surprised they didn't get right in there and do him in. But they sure made sure you knew something wasn't "right" in the pasture. Good dogs!


----------



## secuono

They were super slow to find him.
Best they not kill or get close enough to get bit.
We have timber rattlers, no good if they get seriously injured or have to be put down.
Plus, we have mice and rats, would like mr snake to eat those bloody annoying things.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh, I'm all for prolonging the life of snakes. I never kill them, no matter what breed. Of course I really prefer to know the poisonous ones are there and see them before they see me... And I like to remove them from the immediate area around the house. I have mice, but so far, no rats.


----------



## Ferguson K

I love that angry dog sound. Call me silly but I like hearing the I'm not liking what I'm seeing barks followed by the I have cornered the thing I don't like barks. 

Your dogs have a beautiful sound. My pups still sound like. ... well..   pups. 

Good job!  Hope they got lots of loving.


----------



## secuono

Gotta deworm them all again, redo feet, as some have iffy feet and magically get the chubby ones thin....


A couple wethers. Hoping to rehome them real soon. Super hard to find them homes once they get older than about 8-10mo. =/





*sigh* dude is such a chunky monkey!  =0


----------



## secuono

The new, 4th ram. Fat, sassy and on a diet that's hardly working!


----------



## secuono

The 4 new ewes. One is also a fatty! =0
Zelda


 
Patchie. Needs the fat the others have!


 

Hope they don't cast themselves!





She's a bit fat, too. =/


----------



## secuono

It finally stopped raining for a day!! Haven't seen the sun in weeks on end!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

So glad everything is now green!
But we're back to more rain...ugh...lol


----------



## secuono

Patchie!  
Cute little lady!
Zelda's mom.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! She looks sweet!


----------



## secuono

Her small size made me like her.
But then I saw the eye patch and OMG I just fell in love with her!
And she has always been super friendly, first to call me, first to come running over, lets me pet her face and so on.
♡
A natural favorite!



Sold 1 wether today. Should be rehoming the other tomorrow.

Spotted some bad poop, so have to keep watch and 2 had a bad foot or two, so still in QT. Need to move Patchie and Zelda to a new pen, since they've been clean and don't want them to catch anything. Way out of free open pens now!  Will have to split the one they are in. The two fat ones, ram and bigger ewe will stay put to loose weight. So I guess splitting the pen is best. Then flip them to the other side once Patchie and Zelda move in with my other ewes. Not sure if Marley is the wormy one, but she'll also stay with the 2 fat ones, just to be sure.



Have 2 ewes coming the first week of June, but the 4 babies are going to their new home this Friday. So their pasture will hopefully be free long enough for QT.

But all should be back to mellow around summer, I hope...lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Goatgirl47

I love all of your sheep! Patchie looks like a sweetie.


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

great pics!


----------



## secuono

4 lambs went off to their new home today!

One ewe lamb became available.


----------



## secuono

Have 2 possible buyers for the ewe. I decided I want to try and only keep back dual registered ewes. But I may keep ewes from my more original ewes as well, just because they're great. 

Net is dead, so I'm out in town to respond to messages and all. =/ Stupid Comcast...


----------



## Latestarter

<--pretty ticked off at comcast myself right now.


----------



## secuono

Ugh, the slowness is so annoying!
I just realized that the ram lost his scrapie tag, so no longer matching his papers. So I need to sell him.
Worse yet, the ewes only have ID tags, those match the papers, but IDK if the registry will refuse them anyway or what....And even worse, if a sheep that's registered as a lamb then grows larger than the limit and the new owner tries to transfer it, the sheep will be refused. Are you kidding me???  

Just the worst week ever thus far in my life!


----------



## Latestarter

Hang in there... It eventually turns around (just... how soon?)


----------



## secuono

So, officially, the ram and big ewe are headed out. I believe I've found an outlet for culls that pays an acceptable amount if it doesn't sell for other purposes. So that's a slight plus.

Just sent pictures of the 2 remaining ewes and hoping they are accepted. Then I can register the lamb. Had all ewes tested and they are QR. Meh, I can live with that, just would of been nice to know which not to test, since some can't stay. 

The big ewe is 27in!!!!  =0 Holy cow! One inch shorter than TT! I guess since she's wide and looks like a Southdown, I didn't realize her height until I put the stick to her. =/


----------



## purplequeenvt

Why does it matter that the ram lost his tag? When our sheep lose a scrapie tag, we replace the tag and record the new number on their registration paper along with the date the tag was changed.


----------



## secuono

The owner on the paper(not me) has to take a photo of the sheep with the new tag in the ear, pay the fee and send in the papers to be updated.

Don't have the space for 4 breeding groups, so it's kind of nice and I wanted to find a small white ram in the future.


----------



## secuono

Rosalina just sold! 
Moved her and Tifa over to the yard for weaning, gentling and lead training.


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Adorable!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I think I'm going to sell Zelda at some point, since she's QR and have her full sister. 
Anyway. Rosalina is being picked up tomorrow morning.


----------



## secuono

Zelda went with Rosalina to their new home today!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I know selling them is bittersweet.


----------



## secuono

.....Just sent an Intent to Buy Letter for 3 more ewes....Don't tell DH!  =0
I've so got an addiction issue with these sheep!


----------



## secuono

Two blacks and a white, tagged and with OE, yearlings. Looks like they should fit the NABSSAR standard and be accepted.
Sooooo excited! I had talked to this person about two ewes earlier, but then found 2 ewes near by. But then she listed 3 for a good price earlier today, 4hrs drive won't stop me this time around!! I'll give her a little extra if everything matches the paperwork.
The others I had bought earlier in a group deal, was able to sell the ones that couldn't be transferred, the wethers, too tall ewe, ripped out tag ram and the full sister, so the 2 remaining ewes ended up _technically_ free. Waiting on their papers to come back. They didn't email flat out refusing, so that should mean they were accepted! 

So then, to recap- sold all of my 2016 lambs, bought 2 wethers and sold them, bought a ram n ewe and sold them, bought 2 QR ewes and keeping them, picking up 3 OE ewes on Tuesday and to finalize, picking up 2 OE ewes on the 4th. The 5 new ewes need to be Codon 171 tested, as it is unknown what they are. Their sires should be RR, can only hope most are RR, since the 2 new ewes I already have are QR. much prefer a full RR flock.

I don't have the space to have 4 breeding groups, so kind of glad that didn't work out with the 4th ram.

We are still waiting to hear back about the land next door. I have no idea if and when they may let us know if they rejected the offer, counter offered or accepted it.....Ugh, the stress!!! I don't want to move!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!  I know most of the abbreviations, but what is OE?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Anyone wanna tell me what QR is? We only have Suffolk and none so far are registered.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

OE is short for Old English babydolls I think.

x2 on the RR QR thing. I know its about genetics and some sort of resistance thing but I don't know.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Maybe QR is Q Fever Resistant? Not sure on RR


----------



## secuono

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!  I know most of the abbreviations, but what is OE?



OE or OEBSR 
Olde English Babydoll Southdown Registry.

NABSSAR 
North American Babydoll Southdown Sheep Registry.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> Anyone wanna tell me what QR is? We only have Suffolk and none so far are registered.




QQ, QR & RR is the blood test results for Codon 171 scrapie resistance test.
QQ is most susceptible, while RR is most resistant. It's no guarantee, as RR can still get it, just highly unlikely. And QQ doesn't mean they will get it, just genetically likely. My first ewe was QQ, she's still around, having lambs at a new home and as fit as a horse! Well, as fit as an elderly horse could be...lol.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> QQ, QR & RR is the blood test results for Codon 171 scrapie resistance test.
> QQ is most susceptible, while RR is most resistant. It's no guarantee, as RR can still get it, just highly unlikely. And QQ doesn't mean they will get it, just genetically likely. My first ewe was QQ, she's still around, having lambs at a new home and as fit as a horse! Well, as fit as an elderly horse could be...lol.



Thanks much for the info. Is Scarpie prevalent in your area? We have not had a case found here in like 20+yrs so we just tag theirs ears and move along so to speak. I have never heard of anyone here testing for anything Scrapie related.


----------



## secuono

Nope.
But many people in the Babydoll world seem to care about it. Then again, it seems like many out west don't care and we over in the east are picky over it. Idk why, I just go along with it. You can get a little more for RR lambs.

Few people seem to care about the other issues sheep can have when it comes to Babydolls. So I haven't tested for Johnes and such yet, not much demand for it at all.


I'm more worried about sore mouth. None of my sheep have ever had it and I don't want to add any new sheep from a flock whose had it either.


----------



## secuono

Made this originally for mini horses, but it loomed over the cab roof by a foot and I didn't like that. So trimmed it down and now it's a perfect sheep sized enclosure.

Can't wait to meet and bring home my new girls!  ♡

It's 87 out, with a real feel of 95!  =0  So I've been running out to do a little at a time, then coming back in to cool down. I'm still sick, so sweating buckets is exhausting! Just need to add bedding, strap the cage down and then I should be good to go!


----------



## secuono

Good golly! I can't type to save my life today! Just edited the above post 5 times, with over 8 errors...ughhhh


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations on your new ewes!  I understand the anticipation of going to pick up new members of your herd!


----------



## secuono

Several days early, but I'm all set!  




DH complained about the mess they'll make....He didn't want to buy a used truck, so I decided to line it to try and keep the mess to a minimum. The brat! Lol
Super thin 0.35ml folded over, but better than nothing, I guess...lol.

Just need to find clips to close the door.....hmmm....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Tell DH that's what they make soap and water for and then hand him a bucket!   

I like your carrier - I made one very similar but I was lucky enough to find panels with 2x4 openings.  It'll hold itty, bitty critters, but it's heavy...ugh.


----------



## secuono

I use large metal dog crates for lambs.  

But I could add 2x4in welded wire to the cage if I had a whole crop of lambs to haul. Have a roll laying around somewhere, but yeah, the extra weight is a pain!  =/ 

Have parts of old metal dog crates and exercise pens that I can also use to divide up the cage to make sheep "stalls" if I ever needed to do that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Have parts of old metal dog crates and exercise pens that I can also use to divide up the cage to make sheep "stalls" if I ever needed to do that


Now that's a great idea!   I much prefer the pickup carrier over dragging a trailer if I'm not hauling a bunch of critters.


----------



## secuono

This is what I was thinking of if I had to transport 6 adults of mixed genders. But higher dividing walls.
Could use clips at top and bottom corners so that each little wall can be opened and closed after each sheep or remove a wall if one has lambs at her side and such.
I like drawing up little plans, lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Makes perfect sense - and you've got me thinking about what I can do to mine if I need to divide it.  Great idea - thanks!


----------



## secuono

Here are seller pics of most of the ladies I'm getting. One black ewe pic is missing.
   

So many black sheep!! Ahhhh!!!
Lol

Now I need to rethink my breeding groups....hmm. This was the chart before the 3 new ladies. I think I'll add the white to Twinkie. And one each of the black to Billy and Kris...

Need to order more ear sample tags for codon 171 testing...oopsies, forgot about that. I think I have 2 or 3 left and all 5 ewes need to be tested.
.......I'm kinda curious  as to what TT is...I think I'll get her tested for the heck of it. Maybe start a little guessing poll as well for giggles.


----------



## secuono

Unnamed trio. Anyone have name ideas?
They don't know what dogs are and seem to of been guinea pigs for shearing, lol. 
They're 19, 20 & 22in tall, all born twins.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

All the ladies. 
Two left to arrive.
So many lambs to be born next year! Can't wait!


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## secuono

Decided on these names!
Sugar, Cocoa & Latte!


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Awesome! Pretty cool, glad to follow along with you. Therese


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

secuono said:


> Decided on these names!
> Sugar, Cocoa & Latte!


Cool I like it.


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

secuono said:


> The ladies were super duper impatient today. Lined up the hay on the isle at first to calm them down. Lol
> View attachment 13804


I love that picture! Sooo sweet! Marie


----------



## Ferguson K

I love your sheep!


----------



## secuono

Emmie & Addie are home!


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Emmie & Addie are home!
> View attachment 18832 View attachment 18833



How come one has a ribbon? 

Maybe she is just very sophisticated and decided she must dress for the occasion.


----------



## secuono




----------



## misfitmorgan

They look like they are mingling in just fine. Very nice lookin herd


----------



## secuono

Ah, vultures...LGDs just hate them! How dare it sun itself or spread it's wings to dry??  lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Latestarter

At first I wasn't sure if your picture was to show off the vulture or the deer. I guess maybe both. nice!


----------



## secuono

Lol, I'm always seeing the deer when I don't have my real camera with me, so had to include it with the sheep pics!
And the vulture pics go with what my male dog is doing.


----------



## Blue Sky

Nice pictures.


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle



Lolla



FatWrinkley




The boys, Twinkie got in a fight with a pumpkin plant



A little terrifying when they yawn like that




Marley


----------



## secuono

Surry






Latte


 

Sugar


 

Marshmallow


----------



## secuono

Marley


 

Marshmallow


 

Lolla


 

Marshmallow & Lolla nudging heads in a greeting


 
Latte


----------



## secuono

Billy


 

Twinkie


 

I believe it's Marshmallow


 

Patchie


 

Patchie & Emmie


----------



## secuono

Shelly



 

Shelly


----------



## animalmom

beautiful!  Just love pictures of your sheep!  Thanks so much!


----------



## NH homesteader

They really are gorgeous! And I am not a sheep person,  but these pictures kinda made me want some!


----------



## secuono

There's a few more camera pictures I need to post from last night, but I'll do that when the puppies are all born and tucked in.


----------



## secuono

Chocolate


 

Kris


 




Chocolate gobbling down a pumpkin thing.


----------



## secuono

Cocoa


----------



## secuono

Official Autumn 2016 Breeding Groups chart


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I'm glad I'm not the only one making their lists and checking it twice. Is it common for the babydolls to have singles or do you just have a bunch of first timers this year? I can't wait for another season of lamb pictures around here!


----------



## secuono

Well!!!
It looks like I will be buying back a ram I sold back in 2013!
White and just NABSSAR registered, but I want some more of his parent's genetics, so...yeah.
Hopefully, he will be here Friday, Maciej  is his name, if anyone remembers it. Or rather, if I ever even posted it, IDK.    He has grown into a nice ram, just like his momma! 
This breeder also bought his mother and BBF ewe, CC & Blanka.


----------



## secuono

The official breeding chart is about to be changed, again! =0
I believe he is QR, but I plan on carefully choosing ewes for him and keeping the best ewe lambs.


----------



## Latestarter

secuono said:


> He has grown into a nice ram, just like his momma!



His Momma was a RAM?!?!


----------



## babsbag

@Latestarter...you are a brat.


----------



## secuono

You all know what I mean 
=p


----------



## secuono

Okay, I think this should work....Added the punnett squares because, IDK. lol

Oh, and he gave the previous breeder nearly all ewe lambs, so hopefully he does the same for me.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Oopsies, these are backwards.


----------



## secuono

Whoopsies!  She is the one that has my LGD female's sister, not the 2 elderly ewes. My bad.


----------



## secuono

He's fitting in great! Almost like he was raised with them.


----------



## secuono

Oops.


----------



## secuono

Maciej is fat n happy now, not the thin twig he was.


----------

